# 3 months since T2 Diagnosis - an update!



## Pet70 (Mar 28, 2017)

This might help some newbies:

It is almost 3 months since I was diagnosed with T2. Since that day in January I have gone from the common shock and absolute disbelief, to coming around to the idea of chronic illness, to living days, and maybe even weeks without any kind of worry at all.

Here's a bullet point style list of things I think have been important:

*FOOD* - I have dropped all obvious sugar and carbs from my diet (apart from wholemeal brown bread). I found out that you have to take what kind of medication you're on into consideration when going on a low carb diet. I have done it (look at the MEDS bit) and it really works for me. Of course the docs told me to stay away from fat and dairy, but I like these things, so I eat them, in moderation. And this word *moderation* is definitely one to pay attention to when confronting food issues as a diabetic. I eat loads of greens and things supposedly good for lowering your blood glucose levels, but I also eat dairy and chocolate and fruit. There is lots of food information out there (often very contradictory), but the place I found really useful for big hits of info in a great visual form is Pinterest. And another thing, if you don't cook, learn to, immediately. I love it - and it feels like real control!

*MEDICATION* - fresh from my diagnosis I was put on 500mg of Metformin 3x a day, and 50mg of Acarbose 3x a day. These 6 annoying little tablets made my BG come right down (from 16.5 to around 6.0) and within 3 months I have taken them down to just 500mg of Metformin 2x a day. My stomach was really bad from these pills for the first 3 weeks, but (contrary to what my doc said) the less carbs I ate the better my stomach became. Now, I have a funny tummy maybe once a week and it is definitely when I have eaten something more 'carby' than normal. I am looking to take maybe 1 tab a day and then try diet and exercise only if I can. But for now I am glad to be rid of the other tabs as that kind of depressed me at the beginning.
*TESTING* - I have to pay for my testing stuff, so I don't test all day long. My levels in month 1 were kind of all over the place. I realised after about a month that this was partly due to my monitor being crap so I bought an Accu-check Active and I love it. If you are at all uncertain about testing, just do it. You will see the benefit it will give you in terms of becoming knowledgeable about your own individual system and how it reacts to certain kinds of foods. Testing gives you confidence. I found out I can eat porridge with no problem because I tested when I ate it over a few days. I'd be lost without my porridge. 

*EXERCISE* - for me this was a tricky one. I found out I am diabetic through being hospitalised with pneumonia. When I left hospital my doc told me to walk no further than 1km a day!! I think I walked further than that on the way home from the ward! After about 6 weeks I started to cycle again. Slowly at first and I do about 10-20kms a day now. It's good to see the effect exercise has on my BG's. I can eat a decent sized portion of porridge for breakfast, cycle to work (6kms) and have a good reading (5.0-7.0) 2 hrs after food. I started doing Yoga also and 3 months in I have lost weight (not that I really needed to) and toned up quite a lot. I was really worried about having lows whilst cycling longer distances, but I just test after an hour or so and always have glucose tablets and granola bars if I need to give myself a boost, which I actually haven't had to do yet. Exercise is SOOO important for diabetics. If you are a newbie and you are able to exercise then you must start now. It will make you feel so much better in yourself both mentally and physically, albeit an absolute challenge for some people. 

*HIGHS/LOWS *- I was kind of paranoid about having a low and slipping into a coma, then waking up in hospital just in time to realise I had 5mins left to live. I guess that's normal right? Gladly, I haven't had a low yet I don't think. However, I had a week of the most unbelievably vivid dreams, really effed up visuals, twisted (my sordid little brain!). I decided to test myself when I was woken from one of them and my readings were really high. I found out this can happen. I had no idea why and it only lasted for a week. Bodily adjustments I guess. Right now my levels are really stable, from between 4.2-7.7, so I worry less about that kind of thing.
*ALCOHOL *- I wasn't in a rush to start boozing after coming out of hospital, but I like wine too much to ignore it. I tested with red wine and I can easily drink a glass or two (or more) with no real worries. Always drink with food and when you first start to do it you must test to see if your levels are going too low. You need to check 1, 2 and 3 hours. Because your body takes longer to process alcohol it can take a while for your levels to drop, but they definitely will. As it naturally lowers your BG alcohol can be dangerous if you get wrecked with no food in you. *Do some reading up about it to get the right info*. Sad as it seems, the world seemed an idyllic place when I realised I can still drink wine. I had a can of beer with no food in me and my BG dropped to 3.9 in just 40mins. 
Those are the main areas that gave me worry in the first few weeks of knowing I am a diabetic. I have absolutely no illusions about the fact that things change and can change quickly, but for now I am coasting along quite happily. I remember I felt absolutely hopeless at times in the beginning, especially when I realised how much friggin sugar is in the food we buy. This journey, above all, is of one of knowledge, understanding and change. It is our responsibility to educate ourselves about how we can help ourselves, because our doctors can only go so far. Quickly you will realise you are actually on your own with this, in the sense that all the decisions really can be made by yourself as to how you deal with this disease. Despite this, I am taking things easy with the intake of info because I have never come across such strongly opposing information about one topic in my life. You quickly find yourself being pulled this way and that with all of the information your innocent little newbie brain is trying to take on board. It is important to live a normal life, as quickly as possible. Some days really got me down when I seemed tied to the direction of my BG levels, or I frantically ran around the super markets looking at the carb content of foods I wanted to eat. Take a day off once in a while!

One thing is for certain and that is this website is invaluable as a helping tool for newbies. Use it and educate yourselves, so that you can give back one day. It seems diabetes really is a modern epidemic. I have a long, long way to go, but I intend on doing it slowly and with purpose, so that I have enough energy to enjoy my life. And believe me I do!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent progress @Pet70, well done on all your efforts in putting into action what you have learned  Sounds like it has been a life-altering diagnosis in many ways, for the better!  Many people find they feel much better when they understand more about the importance of their diet and activity levels to their health, long may it continue!


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 28, 2017)

Cheers, man! 


Northerner said:


> Excellent progress @Pet70, well done on all your efforts in putting into action what you have learned  Sounds like it has been a life-altering diagnosis in many ways, for the better!  Many people find they feel much better when they understand more about the importance of their diet and activity levels to their health, long may it continue!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi pet.
That's terrific to see and it's a testament to all the hard work well done and I hope all newbies pick up on your thread and take heart


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2017)

@Pet70 what an uplifting thread - well done to you for your commitment.

I hope a lot of newbies, read this and take heart

Very pleased for you


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 28, 2017)

> I think I walked further than that on the way home from the ward!




Excellent post.


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2017)

Well done for such an excellent result, and glad things are working out for you. I remember some of your first posts where you were struggling with patient information leaflets written in Chinese


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 28, 2017)

Well done that is fantastic progress.  After 3 months in I still haven;t got my numbers down to single figures on a regular basis, so you are doing brilliantly.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 28, 2017)

Enjoyed reading that Pet70...I remember your first posts...what a transformation...came with hard work & commitment...well done...excellent results/progress.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 28, 2017)

Fantastic, Pet70.  Great results come from great education about D.  And you definitely have that.  Well done.


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well done

I remember now you were in China when diagnosed??  I think we joined around the same time as I'm only 4 months into and I can remember thinking it must have been so difficult being abroad but if I remember rightly you had excellent treatment.


----------



## James 048 (Mar 28, 2017)

What an inspirational post
Congratulations on your success


----------



## Blue flash (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for your excellent post, going to install pin interest now for some low carb idea


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 28, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Well done
> 
> I remember now you were in China when diagnosed??  I think we joined around the same time as I'm only 4 months into and I can remember thinking it must have been so difficult being abroad but if I remember rightly you had excellent treatment.


Yes, that's right. I was in Shanghai and had excellent health care. I had all tests done and results done a few days. I hear people talking about waiting, waiting, waiting for appointments and tests on the NHS, which I know is really frustrating. I will have my first Hb1ac in about 3 weeks, so I'll see how well i really have been doing. I'm glad people like this post because I am certain everyone one can take control. I have a two month trip coming up, now that is going to be a real challenge!


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 28, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Yes, that's right. I was in Shanghai and had excellent health care. I had all tests done and results done a few days. I hear people talking about waiting, waiting, waiting for appointments and tests on the NHS, which I know is really frustrating. I will have my first Hb1ac in about 3 weeks, so I'll see how well i really have been doing. I'm glad people like this post because I am certain everyone one can take control. I have a two month trip coming up, now that is going to be a real challenge!


See, I still can't get the acronyms right. HbA1c! Lol


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> See, I still can't get the acronyms right. HbA1c! Lol


What score are you hoping for?   I was 117 end of Nov 16 when diagnosed and was hoping to get under 50 for my 3 month test at end of February.  I was chuffed with 42 as I'm sure when I was diagnosed they thought they would be increasing my medication at first review instead of discussing stopping it at my next review

I've just reduced the carbs, for me drastically, as I am not much of a meat eater so most of my meals were pasta , rice or bread with very little protein.  Now I've had to flip this and still struggle a bit with it as I don't feel as full if I eat Tofu or Quorn instead of meat but I'm just not a meat lover. 

I also take what I call little steps so in work, I'm office based, I go from floor 1 to floor 4 to use the loo - via the stairs!  I park far away from Supermarket so I walk further and even in pouring rain I do a min of 20 minute walk along prom during my lunch hour.


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 29, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> What score are you hoping for?   I was 117 end of Nov 16 when diagnosed and was hoping to get under 50 for my 3 month test at end of February.  I was chuffed with 42 as I'm sure when I was diagnosed they thought they would be increasing my medication at first review instead of discussing stopping it at my next review
> 
> I've just reduced the carbs, for me drastically, as I am not much of a meat eater so most of my meals were pasta , rice or bread with very little protein.  Now I've had to flip this and still struggle a bit with it as I don't feel as full if I eat Tofu or Quorn instead of meat but I'm just not a meat lover.
> 
> I also take what I call little steps so in work, I'm office based, I go from floor 1 to floor 4 to use the loo - via the stairs!  I park far away from Supermarket so I walk further and even in pouring rain I do a min of 20 minute walk along prom during my lunch hour.



To be honest I have no idea what to be hoping for in terms of a good reading. I know that the HbA1c will include the first month of quite erratic readings, so it might well be higher than it could be. I know what you mean about feeling full, or rather not. Oddly enough I have this dish of steamed salmon fillet on a bed of herbs and leaves. I pack the plate out with a real mix, like, mint, tarragon, corriander, marjoram, tomatoes, onion, olives, etc, and it is the only dish guaranteed to fill me up completely. The different flavours are really satisfying to eat. I do love me though!


----------



## Pet70 (Mar 30, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> To be honest I have no idea what to be hoping for in terms of a good reading. I know that the HbA1c will include the first month of quite erratic readings, so it might well be higher than it could be. I know what you mean about feeling full, or rather not. Oddly enough I have this dish of steamed salmon fillet on a bed of herbs and leaves. I pack the plate out with a real mix, like, mint, tarragon, corriander, marjoram, tomatoes, onion, olives, etc, and it is the only dish guaranteed to fill me up completely. The different flavours are really satisfying to eat. I do love me though!


Ha! I have no idea why I wrote, 'I do love me though' at the end of that! I really am not that vain. Not sure now what I was trying to say. I love food, I know that much!


----------



## Pinklizard (Apr 2, 2017)

Your post is really useful, I am where you were 3 months ago, and everything is confusing and uncertain. So,  glad to see that there is some light at the end of the tunnel! Well done to you


----------



## Pet70 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pinklizard said:


> Your post is really useful, I am where you were 3 months ago, and everything is confusing and uncertain. So,  glad to see that there is some light at the end of the tunnel! Well done to you


Brilliant! If it's shone a bit of light for you then I'm happy. I want to say, 'hang in there,' but really don't bother hanging anywhere. Just get used to the changes you have to make immediately and make them. Of course, it's not easy but there is lots of support and once you've got a grip of things you'll start taking control. Good luck to you, Pinklizard!


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 3, 2017)

Well done Pet70 I found this site invaluable, docs rubbish and it is surprising what you can do when you put your mind to it for your own health. And Hey you're not alone!!


----------



## Pet70 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, the less we rely on our doctors the better things will be. I am just relying on mine for the technical stuff, like blood tests and repeat prescriptions. I never expect any kind of guidance or encouragement. We place too high an expectation on their professionalism at times. They're only human at the end of the day, and this often means that they couldn't really give a shit.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Yeah, the less we rely on our doctors the better things will be. I am just relying on mine for the technical stuff, like blood tests and repeat prescriptions. I never expect any kind of guidance or encouragement. We place too high an expectation on their professionalism at times. They're only human at the end of the day, and this often means that they couldn't really give a shit.


I think that's unfair, really - there are probably a few that don't care, but I think that's far from a representative attitude  They have enormous pressures and such a wide variety of things to deal with - not least, uncooperative patients who think the pills will solve all their problems without any effort on their own behalf. I think it must be extremely frustrating for so many healthcare professionals these days who are unable to devote the time and resources they would like to to ensure good outcomes for all their patients. We help them by taking personal responsibility - as you have done  The one area that I would always criticise is when they refuse to support someone who wants to test, based on some limp excuse that it wouldn't help them - no-one willing to take such positive action should be turned down because of some blanket directive from a CCG


----------



## Pet70 (Apr 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I think that's unfair, really - there are probably a few that don't care, but I think that's far from a representative attitude  They have enormous pressures and such a wide variety of things to deal with - not least, uncooperative patients who think the pills will solve all their problems without any effort on their own behalf. I think it must be extremely frustrating for so many healthcare professionals these days who are unable to devote the time and resources they would like to to ensure good outcomes for all their patients. We help them by taking personal responsibility - as you have done  The one area that I would always criticise is when they refuse to support someone who wants to test, based on some limp excuse that it wouldn't help them - no-one willing to take such positive action should be turned down because of some blanket directive from a CCG


I don't want to come across as being negative and ungrateful, but I am talking from personal experience here and I have read a few posts that hold similar sentiments. We need our doctors, of course, but there is a huge void between doctor and patient a lot of the time. When I received my diagnosis in January I told my sister to and get tested and her doctor declined to test her, saying that she didn't have any symptoms. She had to go back 3 times before he said yes. And since my diagnosis I have not have any help in terms of aftercare, no leaflets, no directions, no real advice, just drugs. So, my negativity is only really meant to spur people on to take control themselves, rather than expect anything from their health provider. I understand doctors and the health system itself are stressed out, but so are people with chronic diseases.


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 5, 2017)

yea I have to say I meant my health centre didn't give me any guidance and weren't even going to tell me the results of my HBA1c test until I pushed for it - my doc said I was borderline but I was 48 so pushing more into type 2 - only I pushed him and asked what the result was he wasn't going to tell me and I think I had the right to know so I could do something about it.


----------

